# Opinions on bucklings



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

In another thread I was talking about how hard it is to find red buck close to me. Well I didn't find red but a breeder about 30 miles from me sent me an email with pictures of some buck they have for sale. There are three of them and in the pictures they are probably about 5 or 6 weeks. I would like opinions. I know the pictures are hard to judge but from what you see are there any strengths/weaknesses? Should I just wait until I find a red buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! They all look really nice! If I were you I would go with picking one of these guys instead of a red, but that is just my opinion. I love the looks of the buck in the second picture with his rear end towards the picture and on the left! He has a really nice looking structure, (from what I can see) And looks to have a very nice head and neck structure, as well as a nice wide back! He also looks to have really good muscleing for his age. He looks like the best one to me.

The first buck pictured looks pretty nice too, just not as bulky looking as the other buckling. He has a beautiful head and neck.

The last buckling (mostly white) looks more refined. He looks to be longer legged and longer bodied. And not quite as wide as the other bucklings. It could just be the way he is standing though. Pictures can make them look a lot different than in real life sometimes.

So I guess it depends on what you are looking for in a buck, to improve your herd. BTW are they fullblood and registered, or commercial?

Good luck on your search for a buck!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They can all be registered fullblood through ABGA. I agree with you about the one on the left. I borrowed a picture of their sire from there website. He would be about two in the picture


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I recognize that buck  I have his full sister here. Lucky you only 30 minutes away! Is the one in front of the doe in the third picture a buck?


ETA: Nevermind that one is a doe that I was talking about lol! That doe is full sister to another one of my does, just a year younger. The one standing next to her is the same one crossroads was talking about the nice rear though, I'd like to see more pics of him!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice buck! Wow I like him a lot! Gorgeous color..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The buck in the first pic is gorgeous..


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggie said:


> I recognize that buck  I have his full sister here. Lucky you only 30 minutes away! Is the one in front of the doe in the third picture a buck?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind that one is a doe that I was talking about lol! That doe is full sister to another one of my does, just a year younger. The one standing next to her is the same one crossroads was talking about the nice rear though, I'd like to see more pics of him!


Yeah, Crisers have some really nice goats. You have his full sister and a sister to the doe pictured? Do you know the name of the doe pictured? I'm trying to check pedigrees on ABGA to make sure they wouldn't be too closely related. My buck that I used last year was a kid out of Bon Joli Michelangelo. The buck on the left is my favorite out of the three also, but I have second pick and knowing my luck the other person will pick that one.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, Jezzie is full sister to Angelo, I think was his twin? And Kiz is full sister (but a year older) to the doe pictured, Fancy Lady. The spots match up to the picture on their site anyways.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I just checked, Jezzie is a year older than Angelo, but is from the same sire and dam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice, but, I do see faults, I am not going to point them out, seeings how the breeder is known.

chelsboers if you want a red buck, you may have to keep searching. I myself, am not ready for the spots. So, I don't want to push them on anyone, that is not really into them.

I hear that you are wanting a solid red. How long before you need to breed? You may have some timeline to continue to look.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Kiz and Jezzie are beautiful! I would love to get one of these buck but I am worried since my buck and theirs would be half brothers and then the dad is half brother to some of the does. The family tree wouldn't branch off much


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm... if your worried about the pedigrees, then I would look elsewhere and find a buck who isn't related.

I do love the buck in the first pic though, and the one standing in front of the doe in the third pic. I don't particularly care for the other one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best then, to seek another breeder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This breeder in 2006 had reds, they don't seem to update their site but, they may be worth a shot at asking if they have any available. Not sure if they are near you.

http://j6rboers.tripod.com/index.html
[email protected]​
*Julich6Ranch* 
 
*411 Neosho Ave*
*Thayer, KS 66776*


Another breeder that has outdated pics, but may be worth a shot. I see reds there.
http://www.freewebs.com/justkiddingoats/

Here is another option don't know if they are close enough though.
http://triple3goatranch.net/abga_colored_fullblood_bucks/jrb2_b555_aka_boo-ray

They have paint reds, with a lot of red on them, but you can ask if they have solids.
http://urishridgeboergoats.weebly.com/for-sale.html

They say they sell solid reds
http://www.3mboergoats.com/Pages/Other/AboutUs.asp?pid=9

I will continue to search for you. If I find anymore I will post them.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They look pretty nice, but if you really want red I would wait and find a red buck. Honestly anytime people start breeding for color (like dapples) quality is often sacrificed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

2nd pic buck on left facing away from camera

3rd pic buck in front of doe facing camera

those two are my picks, the rest dont particularly excite me


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I am sorry I can't help since I only know what to look for in a dairy goat but they have wonderful color!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

those are some flashy boys LOL..I do like lots of color...I not sure about flaws..not my expertise : ) but they are handsome


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

If your wanting masculan than the buck on the far right in the second picture looks best.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> This breeder in 2006 had reds, they don't seem to update their site but, they may be worth a shot at asking if they have any available. Not sure if they are near you.
> 
> http://j6rboers.tripod.com/index.html
> [email protected]​
> ...


Thanks! I have looked at those sites and Urish is the breeder I would like to get a buck from. They just haven't had any born yet and I'm worried the buck will be too young in September or October to breed my does. I only have 9 so maybe he could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I PMed you


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody for all the suggestions and help! I think I may have found a breeder in northern Kansas that has some red bucklings. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really pray, you get your red buck~! Good luck, and keep us updated :hug:


----------

